# Safety Of E-cigarettes



## Tornalca (19/2/14)

http://ecigarettereviewed.com/safety-of-e-cigs-as-tobacco-cigarette-substitutes

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## vaalboy (20/2/14)

Interesting read. I suppose the only unknown at this stage is if there are any latent long term effects. Only time will tell.


----------

